# Good resource for solenoids online



## vtswordfish (Jul 31, 2009)

First let me apologize, I'm sure this gets asked a lot, but hopefully my situation will explain why I'm asking. It seems ebay is the go to for a lot of solenoid purchasing, unfortunately I will be buying the items with a corporate card for our school and I cannot substantiate an ebay purchase. Instead I am looking for a good resource to purchase solenoid valves. I want to make at the very least an air cannon and a pop-up mech. I think for the air cannon I saw that a 1/2" 2 way valve was a good way to go, but I'll take whatever recommendations. (I'm trying to avoid the sprinkler valve because of the honking issue and my concern with its overall safety) Thanks guys!

-Derek


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Your right your going to get a ton of opinions...I buy Mac brand solenoids...used them for years and have yet to have a failure with any of them. I buy mine from Fright Props

http://www.frightprops.com/pneumatics/solenoid-valves/mac-solenoid-valves.html If you have any questions contact Doug he will help you out..hope this helps


----------



## vtswordfish (Jul 31, 2009)

Noticed that they only have 3-way MAC valves, could you use a 3-way valve for an air cannon? Sorry for the newb question.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Nothing wrong with gather information to find out what best suits you, thats being smart.
This is what I use on my air cannons....

http://www.frightprops.com/pneumati...e-3-way-mac-valve-with-1-2-inch-orifices.html


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

You can use a 3-way valve, just make sure you plug up the open port for when the solenoid is off. Thus pretty much making it a 2 way valve. Also, I buy from:
fright props
evilusions
and fremont


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

This may be off topic but I think it addresses the type of solenoids available. I purchased a 3 way solenoid (pilot)from a local supplier and it did not function as one would presume. One port on one side, two ports on the other. Hooked the feed into the NC on the two port side but it would not open when current was applied. Found out I had to block the second port and only then would it open. So basically it is now a 2 way solenoid and I had to put an exhaust in line. Here is the link to the type http://www.emc-machinery.com/V_series_Pilot_Air_Valves.htm . I have purchased others of this same type and they have worked fine. A little hesitant to buy online in case I run into this problem again.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been very happy with the prices and service from AutomationDirect - http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/Pneumatic_Components


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I use Automation Direct as well. Good prices and excellent service.

Randy


----------

